# Local Volunteer fire dept in action



## EW1066 (Oct 29, 2009)

This is out local volunteer Fire Dept in action on 10/24/2009. This was my first time to photograph an event such as this. I think these are the best of the bunch. Looking for c&c


1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8







Thanks

Vince


----------



## EW1066 (Oct 30, 2009)

34 views and no comments. Are they that bad? C'mon guys help me out. I post here for fun and education. 34 views with no comments is neither fun nor educational.


----------



## Eco (Oct 30, 2009)

Tough crowd around here huh?  

1= Great shot but I would straighten it out maybe crop or fix the exposure on the right.  



3,4,5= I love the foreground how it helps to draw your eyes toward the fire and firefighters.

6= I would crop out the foreground 

7= perfect in my opinion

8= just upsetting that those people are standing so close to a working fire but that has nothing to do with the photo.

:thumbup:Thumbs up I like them.


----------



## altitude604 (Oct 30, 2009)

#7 is my favourite of the bunch. very good!


----------



## EW1066 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you both for your feed back. Anyone else care to comment?

Vince


----------



## EW1066 (Nov 5, 2009)

Looking for more c&c please

Vince


----------



## maoparungao (Nov 24, 2009)

7 was a great shot! Wish you had something like that but rescuing a baby or something llike that. 8  was also good, but I think you should crop a little more. Try anticipating the reaction of a fireman aside from just standing there and dousing the fire. These are called human interest photos in which the photos tell a story.


----------



## hullpfre (Nov 29, 2009)

I think:
3,4,5= I love the foreground how it helps to draw your eyes toward the fire and firefighters.

6= I would crop out the foreground 

7= perfect in my opinion

8= just upsetting that those people are standing so close to a working fire but that has nothing to do with the photo.


----------



## jvw2941 (Nov 29, 2009)

6 is awesome, it could be one of those posters that demonstrates teamwork that are put in classrooms and stuff haha


----------



## EW1066 (Dec 1, 2009)

8, although not cropped well, is one of the pictures that tells a more personal story. Those people are watching their home burn. The whole time I was there I was standing between them and the fire. I was close enough to feel the heat. I wanted to capture their reactions but I didn't have the heart to point the camera at them...in their face paparazzi style. So I waited until I was leaving. 

Vince


----------



## T-town photographer (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice shots

Michael


----------



## mJs (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice shots...

#2 I may have cropped a little off the bottom and included the top of the roof,
#3 Again with the cropping of the foreground, or maybe a landscape shot?  But not knowing the overall scene hard to say...
#4, #5, #6 (see comment on #3)
#7 Good shot, but there seems to be a little something off with the detail of the firefighters?  The one in the foreground seems over-sharpened?  (Around his SCBA)
#8 Again i might have shot this one landscape.


----------



## EW1066 (Dec 1, 2009)

This is the other shot that I took of the family..





Vince


----------



## gsgary (Dec 1, 2009)

Love the colours in 3,4,5,6,7,   3,4,5 being my favourite


----------



## yoballer914 (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice group, #7 is by far the best. Like mj said there seems to be somthing slightly off im not sure what. it may be slight motion blur but still a great job!


----------



## photo guy (Dec 22, 2011)

I like #s 1 & 3 the best.  1 is my first favorite of the set though as you were able to capture the flames going up on the ceiling of the room in what is know as a rollover. If the window would have been intact it could have built up the smoke to and been a flash over (very dangerous) #2 I see a major safety issue (Person in NO gear) This is a major DO NOT DO in the fire service.  Nice photos otherwise


----------



## Hickeydog (Dec 22, 2011)

Is it just me, or do they all look to be slightly out of focus?


----------

